# Electronet



## flannelberry (Jun 3, 2012)

Hi all,

I have Nigerians and am considering Electronet for them. I used it with my sheep and it was awesome (though occassionally I did have one get a caught horn).

Before I rebuy it (I sold mine with the sheep), I was wondering if anyone has used it with their minis and what their feelings were about it. 

I am considering buying the poultry sized netting.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would get the same one you had for your sheep. I don't own the netting but have heard it works well for goats.


----------



## flannelberry (Jun 3, 2012)

Thanks Karen. I was thinking that the small holes would be safer for the horned ones.... maybe not? It's the same height just different spacing on the netting.

Thanks!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Is it the same amount of charge? If so, then you probably would want the smaller holes.


----------



## flannelberry (Jun 3, 2012)

I have to confess that I like lots of charge - less worry that way! I don't have the fence anymore so would have to buy it again. 

I did have a few goat people say they're using it with their goats and it took some time for them to get used to it but it's working well now. 

Mine have been able to free range for years but this year my queen got it into her head to lead everyone down to the creek - which is where the coyotes lurk, waiting to eat kids so the free ranging days are over.


----------



## Tapsmom (Sep 20, 2011)

I use the netting for my NDs and my horse is in with them too. I use the regular goat electronet and have had no issues. I do have the horse one across the front of the pasture, though. My pesty horse will actually leap over the goat one if I turn the charger off to move the fence. ;-)


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

I use the net for my girls and it works great, keeps the dogs out too!


----------

